# wtb DECOY TRAILER



## kansaswaterfowler (Dec 7, 2007)

Anyone have a decoy trailer they are looking to sell?
would like 14ft+/- Prefer already set up. shelves, lights ect.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

How soon are you looking to get one, I might have a 7x14 road master on the market in the next month or two.


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

hey goosehunter how much you thinkin on that trailer, me and a buddy are lookin at gettin one, doesnt have to be nothin fancy


----------

